# Start calling ELSES or your State Board



## SCPE (May 25, 2006)

Time to begin bugging them!!!

I am anxious.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 25, 2006)

Yeah me too. I think if I bug them too hard though, they'll go back and find some "inconsistency" with something on my app and void my results.


----------



## rleon82 (May 25, 2006)

Isn't ELSES incharge of grading and scoring our exams?


----------



## SCPE (May 25, 2006)

I assume our pass/fail letter will come from the state board. Usually somebody by now has called their state board and asked about results.

On a side note, I think I saw on another forum that NCEES posts pass rates on their website right before the results begin to be released.


----------



## benbo (May 25, 2006)

Last fall some results came out before the pass rates were posted on the NCEES site.


----------



## Road Guy (May 25, 2006)

we can do all the :dsgt: we want but it wont make them come any faster

best we can hope is that if we pass to somehow get involved in the process to help future test takers (but most likely my desires to help the system will cease if I get a passing score) :read:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 25, 2006)

ELSES grades the exams and recommends a cut score. This information is sent to the states, which rubber stamp their approval based on ELSES. The state is who actually issues the licenses.

I did call my state's board a week or so ago. She told me that at least in Vermont, examinees got a letter from ELSES before the state even got any info. She said this was generally in early June, and that she issued licenses last year around June 10.

So, I'm still thinking first or second week of June.


----------



## EdinNO (May 25, 2006)

From the NCEES site:

"Summary ? Pass rates for most exams are posted on this Web site approximately 2 months after the exam date."

I think no later than June 16th we'll get our mystery mail- scariest letter I will have ever opened in my life!

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 25, 2006)

^ Where does it say that on NCEES?


----------



## SCPE (May 25, 2006)

I am just waiting for ELSES to confirm that the results are in!!! That will get me going.

A lot o folks said the CE PE (all disciplines) were easier than usual. Do we think the overall pass rate for Civil (frist time takers) will be above 70%. If so, it would be the first time ever.


----------



## EdinNO (May 25, 2006)

VT,

Its here, right at the top center of the page:

NCEES pass rates

You can also get there by going to the home page and then clicking on the "pass rates" link on the left hand near the middle (as far as top/bottom goes).

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 25, 2006)

I am familiar with the pass rates page, I guess I just didn't see that 2 month statement before.

I was always too busy fretting over the percentages and if the 4/06 scores has been postedl. :true:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 25, 2006)

^ Got it. I swear I've never seen the "2 month" disclaimer before.

Tomorrow makes 5 weeks since the big day. All this waiting and speculating is killing me.

I'm going on vacation next week, but I love to have that letter in the mail the week I get back.


----------



## EL Nica PE (May 25, 2006)

As a loyal fan of NCEES/ELSES site and keeping track of dates

the past two exams (April/Oct. 05) the results were delivered on a Friday.

Therefore my estimation date will be June 16, 2006. Which is always nice b/c eitheirway pass/fail (Hope I get a pass) is a good time shoot :drunk: tequila and drink :beerchug beer.

Good luck everybody only 3 weeks left! :thumbsup:


----------



## EdinNO (May 25, 2006)

I've been thinking June 16th also, but here's my rationale:

Last year the test was on April 15. People were posting that they got results in my state (Louisiana) around June 6th. That's 9 days less than 2 months from the test. June 12th of this year is 9 days less than 2 months from this year's test on April 21. June 12th is a Monday. Slide that to the end of the week for a little factor of safety and you arrive at Friday, June 16th.

If we don't have results by Saturday, June 10, the week of June 12th is going to be a killer. I'll be nervous all week. Heck, I'm nervous now just thinking about it all. 

Ed


----------



## SCPE (May 25, 2006)

Boy how time flies. After all the schooling and experienced gained. I hope finally that this will be my last test ever. It just seemed like yesterday that I was doing my senior research project. When I was in college I wondered what it would be like, you know, taking the exam and all. Back then all the professors talked about the diffuculty of the exam. One quote to live by is "nothing is as bad as you think its going to be".

Anyway, I'm rambling. Once one person gets their results the flood gates will open.


----------



## rleon82 (May 25, 2006)

two more weeks CPT Sapper.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 26, 2006)

The Vermont OPR online licensee search is down for maintenance right now. Could it be because they are adding new members to the database?

One can only hope. :bow: :???:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 26, 2006)

The VT database is back up. Nothing changed, no new PE's listed. Oh well. :suicide:


----------



## Road Guy (May 26, 2006)

I refuse to check my states website, at least no more times today


----------



## Road Guy (May 26, 2006)

I must be strong :drunk:


----------



## rleon82 (May 28, 2006)

Cannot check the Florida website until Tuesday. I still will check it anyway. :bow:


----------



## SCPE (May 30, 2006)

Has anybody talked with their state board this morning?


----------



## EL Nica PE (May 30, 2006)

I see alot of people checking the state board, Why? I know in Louisiana we receive

our results before or at the same time the board does. :wtf:

I guess there still states that like to be :whatever:


----------



## SCPE (May 30, 2006)

The SC Board meets on Tuesday, June 6th. I am assuming they know they will have the results by then because they have to review the results before they are released and their next meeting is not until September.


----------



## rleon82 (May 30, 2006)

I can wait till next Tuesday for the results. Anybody heard anything about Florida?


----------



## SCPE (May 30, 2006)

Sapperslead,

Point well taken. I guess I was trying the link the two since the previously "date issued" for April Examinees is around June 5th, 6th, 7th. I did talk to someone (secretaty) at the SC board and they confirmed that they release the results. It goes thourgh them and I assume they just rubber stamp the passers and use the NCEES cut score. I guess it is a formality. The engineer in me wants to nail a date down but this stuff is so unpredictable, who knows.

I will continue to check the website excessively.


----------



## SCPE (May 30, 2006)

No, no, no LOL The lady just confirmed that they release the results once they receive them. (They dont have them yet). Whether they review them or rubber stamp them I don't know. I don't want my name associated with "PE RESULTS ARE IN" cause you know when that happens, theses forums will explode!

LOL


----------



## EdinNO (May 30, 2006)

SCPE,

What, you got your results??? How did you do?

Man, I have to go check the mailbox immediateley!!!! :bow:

Ed


----------



## EdinNO (May 30, 2006)

I was just kiddin'! Trying to have a little fun! 

Ed


----------

